# so quills....



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

what are quills


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

For me it's Quite Ill or Quiet & Ill


But I Belive Quills are the Things in Pens from the Old Fether Tip Days that does the Writting


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Quills I Also belive are the Things on Porkupines that shoot out like Daggers


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Quills gave both answers, so the thread's pretty short, huh?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i thought he named himself after the chappelle character 

Rodney "quills" jenkins


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i just didnt know what quills were,your overanalyzing now.


i heard a song named quills,by the roots.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I been called Quills since 1994 , My Freind started calling me that at the Time because I was well a Scondral that Robbed people for a living & would always be Quiet when Stalking Herbs before I Illed out on them normally Curbing them (Putting there Teeth on the Edge of the Sidewalk & Stomping into the Teeth fell out) 


But I actully met Chappele & gave him the Idea for the Quills Charicter , Even though I thought he would use me & Not Charlie Murphy . But I'm too White looking as he said & no one in TV land would belive me . But pretty much the Whole Set up of that Premise was True . But instead of Marcy I used to Rob Dice games in Tompkins & Summner Houses .


Never Heard the "Quills" mentioned in the Roots Song I like the Roots even though I havent listened to music since 1999 with any Vigor . But I do know When My Friends staring calling me Quills that Redman had a Charictor on his Albums called Uncle Quilly & I soound just like Uncle Quilly as well as having the Rep of one (Quills is a Old Hood name been arond since the 70's just not many people have it as June bug) 


Also I was Known for Keeping 2 Razors in My mouth that I was Able to Spit out into my hands in a moments Noticed , also inhanching the Quills like Capabiltys of myself


but don't be Arlamed I did my time & I'm no longer like this at all , this was like7-8 years ago when NYC was NYC & not some Soft Town like it is today .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> I been called Quills since 1994 , My Freind started calling me that at the Time because I was well a Scondral that Robbed people for a living & would always be Quiet when Stalking Herbs before I Illed out on them normally Curbing them (Putting there Teeth on the Edge of the Sidewalk & Stomping into the Teeth fell out)
> But I actully met Chappele & gave him the Idea for the Quills Charicter , Even though I thought he would use me & Not Charlie Murphy . But I'm too White looking as he said & no one in TV land would belive me . But pretty much the Whole Set up of that Premise was True . But instead of Marcy I used to Rob Dice games in Tompkins & Summner Houses .
> Never Heard the "Quills" mentioned in the Roots Song I like the Roots even though I havent listened to music since 1999 with any Vigor . But I do know When My Friends staring calling me Quills that Redman had a Charictor on his Albums called Uncle Quilly & I soound just like Uncle Quilly as well as having the Rep of one (Quills is a Old Hood name been arond since the 70's just not many people have it as June bug)
> Also I was Known for Keeping 2 Razors in My mouth that I was Able to Spit out into my hands in a moments Noticed , also inhanching the Quills like Capabiltys of myself
> but don't be Arlamed I did my time & I'm no longer like this at all , this was like7-8 years ago when NYC was NYC & not some Soft Town like it is today .


Quills,how in the world do you keep 2 razors(i assume blades) in your mouth,not slice yourself and even more impressive spit them out,and catch them..?????

And I hope you had good head movement back then as you took getting punched in the mouth to a whole new level of danger...


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You keep the Rasor Side up & stick them back in your Jaw Bone where the Teeth get more Stright (At least mine do) by the Molars , so you dont get cut . Then when you want to spit them out you keep you you tounge back as to not swollow them & then you unhinge your jaw bone kinda like a snake would do collect the 2 razors by your teath & lips laying them on there Sides as to not cut your tounge & then you simply spit them out 


Also since you have the Razor flat agaist your teeth it minamizes the Effect should someone hit you in the Chhek sure it will hurt more , but you wont get cut like you think unless the Blade is not flat to the Toothe & Cheek .


Also I probelly do have better head movement then Usual because my Father was a Professional Boxer & he made me Box when I was younger in the Kid Gloves (Which I hated , I really never liked to Fight) when I had no Choice so somethings I problely do better then others in that aspect .


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

There is also a Movie Named Quills with George Peck or Somebody like that , it's looked ***** (Not a Bash on Gays just the movie was so out of place with what I look at) so I did'nt look at the Whole thing


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Quills I hope you stay safe and kind now. And I'm glad you've brought your Knicks dedication to this board.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lol. I was just checkin out the Knicks forum. What does this have to do with them? Haha. 

Anyways, you guys have Larry brown now, enjoy.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

" I havent listened to music since 1999 with any Vigor "

yep its from 02. you got some nice stories man.....where do you just find dave chapelle like that


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

outside of CVS on 23 & 8th , I offered to light him up & from there we just started talking


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

casebeck22 said:


> Lol. I was just checkin out the Knicks forum. What does this have to do with them? Haha.
> 
> Anyways, you guys have Larry brown now, enjoy.


nothing going on so we were brushing up on our street survival techniques :raised_ey


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Next I'll Teach the Proper way to Boof Items into Jail in your butt & how to get it in the 1st Time you try the 3rd hole with your girl


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> Next I'll Teach the Proper way to Boof Items into Jail in your butt & how to get it in the 1st Time you try the 3rd hole with your girl


LMFAO!!!!!...Third hole..exactly what type of human are we talking about??As much as I love prison stories and movies, we better not talk too much,this is bordering on very innappropriate


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Women are the Type i'm talking about unless you make another hole in aman with a sharpe Object , but True I dont want to be inappropriate


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Heyya Quills...what's Dave like in person ? Also, what are you upto nowadays ?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Same as every one else breaths air takes a dump & wipes . sometimes he washes somestimes He dont . 

But we both just chilled & I told him bout someone else I know in Showbiz The Waynes Brothers who I grew up with so we where also to vibe off that . Also he did'nt really like people notcing him that much because when me & My brother went up to him he was P-Noid but he ended up chillen . But we went to my crib & Blew some El's & I told him about some of the stuff I did & thought it Was funny as hell (Robbin Dice Games Crack Heads-Kicking people down steps you typical stuff) & said I should do a Scketch for it & I was like Cool . But when I went down to Union Square where the Offices are they Hated on me for being to White (See I'm a Quadroon & I'm very light because of it) & Decided to go with Chuckles as I like to call him (I Never met Charlie Murphy just envisioned when I do I will call him Chuckles)



What I'm Doing nowadays is finally getting over my little Cancer scare & Leg & Shoulder operation I been handling for 3 years know , Finally got my hair back & my weight down (For some reason I blew up during Kemo instead of wasting) & I'm trying to Write a Compete Story of my life Since I already had part of it made into a movie (Even though it was not a Biopitcal Movie I just worked with a Dude who Knew a Dude that was making a movie on the subject & wanted some real life Experences & Ended up using my life as the Lead Story) a few Years back Named Manic with Don Chedele & Joseph Gordan Levit who played the Carichtor being me & All . But there's more to me then just Sanatariums-Prision & the Streets . Did you know at 6 I had Works of art of mine put into Museaums & I traveld the World cause of it as part of a Tour for young Espiring Artest (I cant Draw no more broke my hand on purpose in Creedmore because I did'nt want people to ask me to draw any more) Also I have most of my Family Either in Boxing (Aaron "Superman" Davis-he beated Mark Breland for the Middleweight title James "Harlem Hammer" Butler-He was the fighter a Few years ago that punched the Dude after the Fight & Killed Max Kellermans brother alegedly) & Music (Cam'ron By the way our Uncle was the Oringinal Trainer for Hector Camacho , Freekey Zeeky & Craig G) So it will be a Very Eclectic Book/Movie


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this guy for real?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

yes I am , like I Said I lived a Eventful life , not neccercily a good one because I' have been kidnapped toutored & kept in Soiltary but a Eventful one none the less . Like I said I'm working to try to writw a screen play & a book about it


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

damn, quills really does got a story to tell lol. id watch his movie


----------

